# found land, no longer searching



## 2011GADawg (Feb 9, 2011)

found some land


----------



## 2011GADawg (Feb 10, 2011)

julian faedo said:


> check this out 2011gadawg
> 
> http://www.southernsportsmansjournal.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=647



dang that would have been nice but it was leased


----------



## RBLawson (Mar 31, 2011)

We have 4000 acres in Wilcox Co. Call Ronnie at 229-382-8149


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 6, 2011)

3 slots left in my club in Dooly county, $1,500 per member. QDM 8pt or better 17 inch min. Contact Robbie @321-231-4354


----------



## simonsays (Apr 7, 2011)

How many people Have an opening in Early County between Colquit and Blakely. Call me at 229-400-0643 Ricki


----------



## 2011GADawg (May 26, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 28, 2011)

I am looking to add four members to Deer Hunting Club in Early County. 530 Acres; 10 members max.; Camp site established with water and electricity.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jun 8, 2011)

still looking for a lease, please help


----------



## 2011GADawg (Jun 19, 2011)

bumpit


----------



## jbandito (Jun 23, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625743


----------



## WAG1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tired of planted pine hunting? Here is 4oo acres in Dooly County, plenty of deer, turkey, dove and hogs. Rolling land, not flat land, combination of hardwoods, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, open land, plenty of trails, fire brakes and camp site with electric. Will lease for deer and turkey or separately. Can do dove feilds as well. 229 886 8350


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2011)

I just might have a spot for your family! If you want to talk about it and your area for your family pm me!


----------



## lineman101 (Jul 14, 2011)

nothin like the smile on them yungins faces remind me of mine


----------

